# Nico's baby brother Sam!



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We got Sam this week! How good do V puppies smell? Maybe weird but I had forgotten about it!
This has been so much easier than with Nico for the following reasons (maybe this will help out with other v-pup owners!!)
1. We now live in a house with a yard rather than in a 3rd floor apartment (so far only 3 accidents inside!) - don't be discouraged if you want a V, you definitely CAN raise these dogs in an apartment.... but it's quite a bit easier for potty training with a door going straight outside 
2. Nico is socializing and playing with him wonderfully which stimulates and tires him. Nico keeps presenting him with his toys and bones (which we have to keep taking away!!) They are so happy with each other it's adorable. I prepared before he arrived and got many different textured things for him to chew (nylabone, tug toy, paper towel rolls, plastic bottle in a sock) so he can explore things that are meant for him with his mouth - hopefully deterring him from boots and carpets!
3. We have the scheduling and planning coordinated and we are sticking to it!! Wake up - out for a pee - eat a bit - play time - out for a pee - chewing time - nap time. We're cycling approximately awake 1 hour, asleep 1 hour during the day. At night he goes out at 10pm - 1am - 4am - 7am. My hubby takes the 10pm & 1am and I do the 4am & 7am wakeup.
4. Nico likes to sleep right next to his crate so I don't have to always sit right next to it!! So cute.

Attached are a couple shots of the cuties. It's so hard because they don't keep still very much


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

It's so fun when they instantly love each other


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Sam has him wrapped around her paw.
They look so cute together.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Instantly love is the truth - these boys are fast becoming inseparable!
Everytime we let Sam out of his crate Nico comes up wagging his tail kind of like "I missed you so much! I'm so happy you're still here!". Whenever one is in the backyard the other sits by the door watching.
Here are a couple more shots of the cuties, hope nobody minds :


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Rbka said:


> Here are a couple more shots of the cuties, hope nobody minds :


You know very well that we don't. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

My brother was over the other day and took some sweet shots of the boys  (my bro is in to photography)

Sam is quite the handful! I can't rightly remember how Nico was at this age 3 years ago, but Sam seems crazier, I'm so glad we have Nico to play with him and show him the ropes!

In the portrait of us my brother was making funny noises to get the dogs to look at the camera so I tried to imitate what I thought their vizsla-faces would look like


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

These are great  So fun!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They are just so gosh darn cute together. 
Makes us all miss the puppy days.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh the puppy smell!, my wife thinks I'm weird because I love smelling puppies bellies


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> oh the puppy smell!, my wife thinks I'm weird because I love smelling puppies bellies


June will be 7 tomorrow, and she still likes me to blow on her belly. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > oh the puppy smell!, my wife thinks I'm weird because I love smelling puppies bellies
> ...


 I don't need to ask, we just "know" haha xx


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Quick update because I totally fell off the map! Sam is now almost 8 months old and thriving 
We got Sam hoping for a 2nd Nico... but he is so so so different. Of course we love him anyways!
Nico is highly sensitive and emotional, Sam is not. He has no idea when we are upset and is relentless with his craziness. This has made certain aspects of training more difficult (i.e. shark attack phase which he has now, thankfully, well outgrown).
Sam is smarter than Nico in other ways though -- he is 9203482038 times better than Nico ever has been at walking on leash (it is incredible how quickly he learned to heel walk with me despite Nico being walked off leash 99% of the time), he has learned commands more quickly (Nico gets some credit for that of course - copying big bro helps!), can't be "faked out" during fetch (when we pretend to throw a ball or toy Nico ALWAYS runs after it, Sam keeps his eye on the ball always!), he knows how to look for airplanes and birds in the sky...

I feel like Sam is the typical crazy vizsla type we read about online and am now realizing that Nico, the lazy gentle-giant, is bit of an oddity 

Having 2 vizslas is great. They keep each other company and are the best of friends. In some ways it is more work (twice as many paws to wipe, nails to clip, teeth to brush... twice as much food to buy, poop to deal with.... twice as many vaccines at the vet...) but in the ways that count the most it is less work. They get along so well and are just such great companions. I am now almost 7 months pregnant and living alone most of the time (my husband quit his job and started his own business and now lives away most of the time) and I am so happy to have these 2 goofs with me.


Anyhow, being a busy very pregnant, working full time, caring for a house with a 1/2 acre lot dog-mom I may fall off the face of the forums again, just felt like giving a quick update for all you other crazy v lovers out there!
And to those considering a 2nd vizsla, well... I say do it


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Quick update because I fell off the face of the earth....
What a wild year! Sam is much more of a handful than Nico... teenager phase coincided with birth of our human baby... baseboards got chewed... but we all survived! Can't imagine life without my 2 crazy quadrupeds ♡♡♡ Such different personalities but they get along so well now. No wonder it's called "multiple vizsla disorder"...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a funny pair! Good to hear from you.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

There is no greater Nanny than an older dog to mentor a new puppy... the pups learn SO much faster, and seem to absorb all of the training you put into the first pup, by osmosis!! 
So happy for you and your new baby...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

On top of making my heart melt, these pictures and and the story are very encouraging. We are thinking of adding a baby vizsla too, and yes, that puppy smell is addictive.


----------

